# Leveling a floor with foam?



## Jungle (Jul 4, 2013)

I wonder has anyone tried making a plywood level floor using shims then filling it will Big Gap foam fill through a crack or hole?
The foam is suppose to be structural, so it should work and be much fast,lighter and better than concrete leveller..


----------



## nealtw (Jul 4, 2013)

What if you over fill it and it bulges up?


----------



## isola96 (Jul 5, 2013)

No! You don't use shims to level a floor and form won't work either. There could be several reasons why floor isn't level.


----------



## BigDon (Jul 14, 2013)

That may work in the short term, but long term you'll have problems! Besides, you could under fill it/over fill it and have immediate problems.

Best to bite the bullet and do it right from the get go. If you take short cuts you'll likely regret it down the road. Doing it the correct way now will save you aggravation. I've never heard anyone say "Darn, you know, I wish I had taken some short cuts on my flooring years ago"


----------



## johnmark487 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks for the information.... very nice post..


----------



## dfphoto (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi I just had my kitchen and entry leveled... I had up to a 2" problem in the kitchen and I didn't have enough money to do the entire kitchen. Used Mapei costs 30.00 a bag we used 15 bags of 50lb for 90-95 sq feet of coverage but you could walk on it in 1 hour and tile in 3-4 it says. I was shocked as the finisher was a big guy 230lb plus and he was walking on the deep end... with a level it is now perfectly level and solid... foam will eventually compress and although I love the stuff no way it will support a kitchen or living room weight...


----------

